

RTA Summer Academy: Marketing by Numbers - jsalter
http://www.rtasummeracademy.com/wayne-mulligan-marketing-by-numbers/

======
jbarton
This was a great article, I can't wait to attend this Thursday's talk by Paul
Degnan of Marvel

